# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  مسابقة البيــت بيتــك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



من جديد و مسابقة جديدة في قاعتنا الجميلة قاعة الديكور  :good: 

مسابقتنا اليوم هي :

مسابقة البيـت بيتـك 

نعم البيت بيتك بيت كل فريق و عضو .... 

مسابقتنا ستبدأ بتكوين فرق للإشتراك فيها كل فريق يتكون من ثلاث أعضاء *فقط*

ستكون مهة كل فريق تكوين بيت جميل يحمل إسم فريقهم ...

البيت يتكون من:

1- باب البيت
2- حجرة نوم
3- غرفة ملابس
4-حجرة سفرة
5- حجرة معيشة
6- وحدة بلازما
7- مطبخ
8- حمام
9-وحدة إضاءة

سيكون اسم كل فريق علي إسم أحد طرز الأثاث و منها علي سبيل المثال:

1- النهضة 
2- الباروك
3- الروكوكو
4- كوين آن
5- تشيبوندال
6- نيو كلاسيك
7- إمبراطوري
8- أرابيسك

قواعد المسابقة:

1- شرط هاااام جداً يجب ان تكون جميع الصور من معرض أبناء مصر للصور و اي صورة من خارجه تعتبر لاغية  :2: 

2- تبدأ تكوين الفرق من اليوم الجمعة 22 فبراير و حتي يوم الأربعاء 27 فبراير الساعة 11.59 مساءً.

3- علي كل فريق تكوين أعضائه و يتم إضافة مشاركة هنا بالموضوع تحمل إسم الفريق و أسماء الأعضاء و يتم إضافة مشاركة من كل عضو لتأكيد إشتراكه في المسابقة.

4- يقدم كل فريق في موضوع مستقل به يحمل إسمه (مثال: بيت فريق النهضة...بيت فرق الباروك ..)  محتويات البيت و كل عضو يقوم بوضع ثلاث صور من المجموعة.

5- كل الفرق ستقدم البيوت الخاصة بها في توقيت واحد و هو بداية من الخميس 28 فبراير الساعة 12.01 صباحاً و حتي السبت 1 مارس الساعة 11.59 مساءً و سيتم غلق المواضيع في هذا التوقيت.

6- ممنوع التعديل في اي وقت و لأي سبب في المشاركات.

7- في حالة تواجد صورة مكررة في فريقين تحسب الصورة لأول فريق وضعها حسب التوقيت و يتم إخطار الفريق الآخر بواسطتي لتنزيل صورة آخري في مدة الثلاث ايام المحددة و انا سأقوم وقتها بإلغاء المشاركة التي بها الصورة المكررة و سأنوه بذلك في الموضوع دون التأثير علي تقييم الفريق .

8- سيتم تقييم البيت كل وحدة علي حدي في موضوع مستقل يتم التصويت عليه علناً و بعد ذلك سيتم حساب نتيجة كل وحدة لتكون نتيجة البيت الكاملة.

9- سيكون التصويت لمدة ثلاث أيام  لكل ثلاث وحدات يبدأ أول تصويت يوم الإثنين 3 مارس الساعة 12.01 صباحاً.

أعتقد كده الشروط وافية و كافية هههههههههههههههه :good: 

في إنتظاركم و يلا بقي بلاش كسل  :Plane: 

في رعاية الله ،،،،[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...
بوكاية,, يامسابقاااااااااااااااتك ياريهام  :good: 
هو أي نعم دوخت وأنا بأقرأ الشروط ,,
علشان من الصبح وأنا بألف في مونتى جيت هنا دايخة عالأخر  ::  حاقرأه تاني..
الفكرة حلوة وبسيطة يابوكاية  وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم 
بس يابوكاية كنتِ تخليهم اربعة افراد للفريق ياشيخة فارق قوي معايا الرابع هههههههههههه 
سنعقد اجتماع قمة يابوكاية ونقرر ,,لحينها ألف شكر عالمجهودات الجميلة ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ياقمر ..
 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

معاااااااكي طبعا انتي عارفة 
بس انا حاسة ان انا مش فاهمة الشروط اوي بردو
عامة هحاول اجمع وافهم  .. ولو في سؤال ولا حاجة هبقى اجى اكتبهولك هنا
وان شاء الله تكون مسابقة ناجحة 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*موضوع رائع جدا يا بوكي* 
*نفسي الاقي مخزن الافكار بتاعك ده عشان اسطو عليه*
*عموما طيب انا عايز اختار فريق ارابيسك اعمل ايه و اختار العضوين التانيين معايا ازاي*
*معلش اسئلة كتيرة*
*مودتي*

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ...
> بوكاية,, يامسابقاااااااااااااااتك ياريهام 
> هو أي نعم دوخت وأنا بأقرأ الشروط ,,
> علشان من الصبح وأنا بألف في مونتى جيت هنا دايخة عالأخر  حاقرأه تاني..
> الفكرة حلوة وبسيطة يابوكاية  وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم 
> بس يابوكاية كنتِ تخليهم اربعة افراد للفريق ياشيخة فارق قوي معايا الرابع هههههههههههه 
> سنعقد اجتماع قمة يابوكاية ونقرر ,,لحينها ألف شكر عالمجهودات الجميلة ..
> خالص حبي ومودتي ياقمر ..


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
زوزو القمر ازيك يا توتة 
هههههههه ما هو ده الغرض تدوخي فتشتركي علي طول  :1: 
و الله يا زوزو موضوع العدد بس علشان التفاعل مش اكتر
و ان شاء الله تتحل يا قمر 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> معاااااااكي طبعا انتي عارفة 
> بس انا حاسة ان انا مش فاهمة الشروط اوي بردو
> عامة هحاول اجمع وافهم  .. ولو في سؤال ولا حاجة هبقى اجى اكتبهولك هنا
> وان شاء الله تكون مسابقة ناجحة


تنوريني يا قمراية  :: 
برضه هههههههههههه يا سيتي تحت امرك اللي مش واضح انا في الخدمة :Roll2: 
ان شاء الله تكون ناجحة بكم و بتفاعلكم 
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *موضوع رائع جدا يا بوكي* 
> *نفسي الاقي مخزن الافكار بتاعك ده عشان اسطو عليه*
> *عموما طيب انا عايز اختار فريق ارابيسك اعمل ايه و اختار العضوين التانيين معايا ازاي*
> *معلش اسئلة كتيرة*
> *مودتي*


الرائع هو تواجدك يا ابن طيبة منور يا باشا
ههههههههههه ليه بس كده  :Shock2:   اللي انت عايزه نبعته لك و انت مرتاح 
الحق بقي كون فريقك و تعالي قولي أسماء أعضاء الفريق و اكتب اسم الفريق ايه
علشان كلمة في سرك ارابيسك ده متكلمين عليه ناس كتيرة  :2: 
يلا بسرعة علشان الوقت مش في صالحنا ههههههههههههه
في إنتظار فريقك
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ياافكارك يابوكى 
ماشاء الله عليكى بجد
بس مينفعش اجيب صور من جهازى مثلا اصل انا مش بعرف اجيب صور من معرض صور ابناء مصر 
ياريت تعرفينى 
وان شاء الله اشترك معاكم 
الى لقاء

----------


## نشــــوى

بوكي .. بصي انا فى حاجة مش فاهماها
يعني مثلا احنا خلاص كونا فريقنا واختارنا الاسم وكده
نبدأ من دلوقتى ونزل الموضوع اللى فيه الصور اللى تخصنا ..ولا نستنى ميعاد محدد؟؟

----------


## نشــــوى

بوووووكي .. انا رجعت تااااني
وسجلي عندك يا ستي اول مجموعة ..
اعضاء الفريق :

1- ابن طيبة 
2-مصراوية
3-ارتحال
واختارنا اسم ارابيسك  :: 
يلا سجلينا عندك ومستنية اجابتك على سؤالي اللي في المشاركة اللى فاتت علشان نبدأ .. 
شوفتي النشاط اللى احنا فيه  ::

----------


## ريـم

:hey:  ألف مبروك يا فريق تشيبوندال ..  :hey: 

مــــــبـــــروك 

بنت شهريار 
ندى الأيام 
مي مؤمن 



انبسطت بتواجدي في بيتكم  :Hug2: 

مع خالص حبي.. 

 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

ألف مبروك  لفريق تشيبوندال  

بنت شهريار 
ندى الأيام 
مي مؤمن 
 :f2: 

والشكر غير كافي ليكي يا بوكي علي مسابقاتك المتميزة دائما
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]


فريق تشيبوندال


بنت شهراير 

مي مؤمن 

ندى الايام


الف مبروك النجاح والتميز

     أختى الرقيقة بوكى

ألف مبروك لكِ أيتها الزهرة النديه

المبدعه المميزة بكل ما تطرحيه

دومتى مبدعه




                     مع تحيتـــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


حبيباتي الغاليات وأفراد عصابتي المبجلة  :: 


بنت شهريار

ندى الايام

مي مؤمن

ألف مبروك ياقمرات عن جد كانت مسابقة جميلة بتجمعنا كلنا ..
يارب من فوز لآخر يابنات ونهيص بيكم على طول :Hug2: 

ماحلاقي اجمل من الورد اقدمه لأجمل ثلاث وردات ^_^



شكراً جزيلاً للغالية بوكاية على المسابقة الدافئة ..
خالص حبي واحترامي .. :Girl (25):

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]

اخواتى العزيزات...

قمرات المنتدى الفائزات

[frame="7 70"]بنت شهريار :f: 
ندى الايام :f: 
مى مؤمن :f: [/frame]

الف مبروك الفوز المستحق  :f: 

وزى ماسبق وقلت
كان فعلا ..

ذوق عالى .. وتناسق فى الالوان

منزل أحلام بحق

 :: 

مبروك الفوز المستحق 

وزى مااتفقنا

منتظر المفتاح عشان اجى فى الويد اند انا والاولاد 
نقضى اليوم عندكوا



بس انا حاجز .......
















الحماااااااااااااااااااااام  :2: 



 :: 
خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------

